# PLEASE HELP! Blisters Inside Ankle



## SurfProfessor (Jan 11, 2022)

PLEASE HELP! Last year, I rented equipment as I always do (I live in Hawaii) and ended up with the worst blisters ever on my ankles. It essentially ruined my trip and I told myself I'm never letting this happen again. Because we go on a trip each year, I finally decided to purchase my own equipment. I had a super thorough fitting for well-fitting boots and they feel great. However, recently, I was just riding for one day (I was in Washington for a job interview), and I once again found myself with blisters midway up the side of my ankle. I wear really great REI snowboard socks, and under my snowboard pants, I wear these super warm Nike polyester running pants. I'm wondering if the culprit is the boots, the socks, the Nike underpants, or something else. Could it just be that the boots need to be broken in more? Am I cranking them too tight? If anyone has some advice on how to prevent this from happening and ruining my next trip, please let me know. I really appreciate your Aloha and feedback.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a strange spot for a blister. My first thought is that your underpants shouldn't be inside of your boots. I always leave my underpants cuffed up around the top of the boot. I've even cut the lower legs off of thermals and sweatpants. I think the only thing around your legs should be socks and then the boot liner.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It is possible that the material of your undies is causing a reaction. But I'm more concerned about your statement that your boots felt great. That's generally a synonym for "too big". If you're able to move around in your boots, you'll get rubbing, and rubbing causes blisters. Just a thought.


----------



## nightshift (12 mo ago)

Aloha, I second what Donutz said and what WingMar is saying is similar to my take... I don't wear poly thermals, so I can't speak to that. I wear form fitting wool thermals and I've never had a problem like that. Socks under/thermals over. Make sure you cuff isn't bunching up in your boot. Pull your thermals up higher so the cuff isn't putting uneven pressure (folding) in that spot. I normally have my thermals up higher than that by about 4 inches or so. Just enough to be under the top of the boot but everyone's feet/legs are different. It looks like there is a cuff line right down the middle of that rash. You may want to try compression socks next time. I recommend thinner wool blend compression style socks over thicker man-made materials as they breath better, stink less and you really don't need a thick sock if your boots are fit properly.


----------

